# every body listen



## pigeon man (Feb 17, 2010)

o.k. my daughter ASKED us to keep saleen [ g.s.d. ] and at the time we said o.k. - see her m.o.s. will always have her deployed and ya goota realize it is not fair to the dog living like that and besides her hours at ft. bragg were crazy leave in the dark come home in the dark and it isin`t fair for any dog to be in a run that long every day sure they had good times but over all she felt it best to ask us .. after a month we decided to find her a home WITH MY DAUGHTERS PERMISSION there was a lady in kentucky who was gonna come here to get her .. but at the last minute i couldn`t do it now month`s later we`re at this road again listen i love animals but every other day my wife show`s me all the hair . this dog [ saleen ] was thrown into her life [ didn`t mean for that to sound so strong but if your daughter asks you like this what would you say.. i was the dog person not my wife.. so now a lady in louisiana wants her - so now we will make our final decision i wrote this as to clear up all the hate you all have against me i`m sorry stan


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If I were you I'd keep the dog and get a new wife,lol J/K btw I don't think your horrible at all- it was your daughter who got the dog without looking to the future and her military requirements. Had she really thought out what being a dog owner was all about she would have figured no dog especially a GSD can be happy in a crate all day and half the night. However, she got the dog anyway which in the end was selfish of her and made her puppy your problem. Obviously your wife is not a dog person- something your not going to be able to change so to me looking for a good loving home is the best you can do


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

You are in a tough place. Is there some way you could help her with the cleaning (daily brushing-sweeping and vacuuming)? If you can't, can perhaps your daughter pay for someone to come in and do those chores? Can you or your daughter pay someone to take care of the dog until she is out of the service? Perhaps you could explain to your wife that getting rid of the dog may cause a huge rift between your daughter and her and you may eventually resent it. The first time you played on your instincts (and that was good) and didn't give up the dog. I would explore every avenue for your daughter's sake who is serving in the military...she gave up a lot already!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m sorry that you have been treated so poorly on here, Stan. 

I hope you find a wonderful home for her. If you are going to let someone that far away from you adopt, please contact a local rescue and ask if someone can do a home visit. I know you would like to trust people but that isn't always the case.

if you decide against the lady in LA then please contact the rescues that were suggested for help in posting her to petfinder.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Tough situation, not everyone can handle a shepherd thrown into their lives. I know you're worried about your daughter and I hope she stays safe. Sounds like Saleen may end up with a great home after all. Thanks for keeping us posted


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also am sorry you have been on the receiving end of harsh comments.

I also hope you find a wonderful home for her, she is absolutely beautiful..I agree with JAX,,if you do a long distance adoption, please, please, check them out thoroughly..(ask for vet references and call them! as well) ..

I'll pass this info onto a friend of mine who also does rescue and I believe it's in your area..


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Stan, you do owe the dog a good home. You do not owe anyone an explaination. Good luck.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

I have followed the previous thread regarding your situation and I would like to add a comment......

You are a good person, Stan! Situations like this CAN happen. BUT you are taking the time to re-home this dog instead of dumping at a shelter. You should be commended for that. Please, just carefully screen her next home so this situation doesn't happen again. Easy to fix one mistake, but twice as hard the second time around.....

Please thank your daughter for her service. I am sure she is young and young people do not always make the best decisions. Her heart was in the right place when she obtained this dog and knew enough to allow you to re-home her. 

Good luck in your quest and please ignore the negative comments. Sometimes people mean well but when you are in rescue it just hurts to see another dog in need when it could have possibly been avoided. I think it hardens people at times and the bigger picture is overlooked.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I want to point out and make clear that none of the negative comments were made by people active in rescue. 

Stan - have you followed through with the group that myamom posted? 

Do you need help with screening adopters?


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Stan I don't understand the haters. I think it's great that you tried to make it work, but also understand that in the dog's best interest is for you to re-home her. 

good luck.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

As Jax and Jean said above...

PLEASE have a homevisit conducted on any potential adopter, vet reference and personal reference. If you need help with this, please feel free to pm me. Personally...this is still risky as if it doesn't work out...there is no contract/safety net behind the dog...and the dog gets rehomed again...to who knows who...or ends up in a shelter. Truly...in her best interest...I would work with a reputable rescue to find her a home.


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

Guys, I am the one who contacted him and stated interest. I told him that I understood and felt terrible about his situation and would be willing to take Saleen if he had exhausted all other avenues. He needs support and I am willing to help him if he cannot place her. If he needs a vet reference, I will be happy to supply one. As for a home visit, I am in Louisiana and he is in NY, but I would be happy to provide video and pictures of my home. I am hoping that he will decide to keep Saleen as it is apparent that he loves this dog. But if he cannot, I have stated I would give her a home and even be willing to give her back once his daughter does get out/leave the service. I was simply trying to show support and help!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

You rock!!!! It's nice your willing and able to take this girl in- I'm sure she'll be very lucky


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

A homevisit can be conducted by someone in Louisiana. Rescues network all the time if they have a potential adopter that is not near any of their volunteers/out of the area...they network to find someone in that area to do it for them. As I said...I would be happy to help get this arranged for the OP if need be.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

My Mom has a friend that just lost his 14 year old GSD to cancer, I'm trying to get in touch with him too...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

If he's interested...I would be happy to do the home visit.


----------

